
Analyse Asia Podcast 4: JFDI, the Y Combinator of Southeast Asia - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2014/09/28/episode-4-jfdi-asia-ycombinator-southeast-asia/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis for Episode 4: In this episode, Hugh Mason, co-founder and CEO of
Joyful Frog Digital Incubator (JFDI) joined us on an interesting discussion on
the role of incubators and accelerators in Asia @ Blk 71 (where most startups
in Singapore are located with a total valuation of US$1.5B). We traced the
story of JFDI, from how they started from the Hackerspace Singapore to the
present state where they have incubated and delivered three batches of 100+
startups worth about US$36M all over Asia. In the same podcast, Hugh also
shared his perspectives on the business models and business trends of
incubators and accelerators across Asia and stories on what works and fails
with entrepreneurs within the JFDI network. Hugh also shared his thoughts on
how corporations can work with local incubators to jump-start new projects in
coping with disruption and also providing a glimpse of what the future entails
for JFDI in the next 3-5 years.

